# "Man" cave project.



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

*"Man" cave project. **Updated 13th Nov***

Okay guys, since being young, still living with parents I don't have the luxury of a proper man cave like all the ones i'm seeing on here. But until then, I'm making best use of the space i've got which just happens to be a shed by the side gate haha.

I've had the shed for a year or so now, only got into "detailing" on this current car so summer time. I say detailing loosely, i'm crap at it, but the cars looking better bit by bit! 

Since winter's set in I don't want me bits and pieces freezing overnight so i've finally bought some insulation to go in it and so mdf to put some inner walls in.

Anyway's here's Day 1 of the project (wiring near enought sorted at this point)

First thing was insulation between the joists:









Followed by mdf all the way down the side:









If you were wondering about the wires hanging down they're the ones for my rear speackers, which are run along the roof the down and out the corner as shown:

















As for my fathers rubbish use of his man cave...:

































Once it's finished It's going to have flourescent lamp on the roof, 2 double gang sockets above the bench at the far end, with a shelf at the top for storing bits and pieces. As seen on the left side of the bench i've got all the wiring in for my 5:1 surround sound which will be inside a custom made cupboard on the left side of the bench, my 15" tv with built in dvd will be hung either on the back wall or side of the cupboard. with storage for my detailing bottles on the back wall above the sockets.

Underneath the bench will be my spare wheels on the right side and space for tupperware boxes full of cloths, pads etc... Finally on the side wall will be a plastic shelving unit to house all of my bulk bottles.

For the flooring i'm undecided, I was going to use lino, but after seeing foam interlocking tiles on eBay I think i'll just get these instead. Any thoughts, comments, tips and tricks are more than welcome!

Sorry if this bored you, it's a tad too word heavy, but well done if you made it this far.... :tumbleweed: Will update as and when I do extra bits to it

**EDIT** second weekend on the project, coming along nicely now... Yesterday, 12th Nov, I boarded the entire other side around the window, leaving the top right side corner open where there will be a cupboard to access the wiring block. Then today, 13th Nov, I boarded up the back wall above the bench, and wired in all the sockets and got the speaker wires through the top of that panel.

















Since i've finally got my halogen work light up and working in there, gunna insulate the roof panels during the week, then third and hopefully final weekend will be to board these parts up. Once that's all sorted I can start making the shelving and storage area's within it


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Liking the cave...but loving the mini more...nice charger!! :O)

Might have been better with plywood as opposed to MDF as this has a tendancy to soak up water!!

Anyway, keep at it!! :0)


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

You've got a mini with a supercharger....:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd love a man cave but living in a block of flats has it's restrictions! I'm tempted to just build one in my bedroom! :thumb:


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Well the shed didn't leak once through last winter so shouldn't have much issue's with water. and yeah it's mine and the father's project, had her for 7 years now, was a rust bucket when we started... 1300 minisport engine coupled to zeemax charger kit and the charger itself is off the bmw cooper s  and Jake that sounds a brilliant use of the bedroom! great way to think outside the box


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i'm thinking a walk in wardrobe but a walk in 'man cave'


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh yes! microfibres on the clothes hangers, polishers in the sock drawers etc... sound's like man heaven haha


----------



## Disco Oll (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice little mini


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

cheers mate, should be if we ever get her finished off


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate, the man caves coming along nicely.


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

cheers fella and slowly, too dark during the week so can only do it at the weekends... hopefully get it sorted this weekend and get the waxes out of the house, turns out the parents don't enjoy bucket loads (litteraly) of products laid around the house, ooops haha.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good buddy :thumb: I need to sort mine out aswell


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks, yeah it's still looking like that, til saturday when i've got some light to wok in, hoping to get finished this weekend then i can start shelving it up ready for all my gear to be ocd organised haha


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving the mini man cave coming along nicely


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice car buddy, keep up the good work with the man cave too.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job, Im loving that mini!


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, will update over the weekend with some more progress images


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, will update over the weekend with some more progress images


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looked straight at the mini lol!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one mate, i need to get a bigger shed next year, ive only got two of the three bedrooms in the home, need more space!!!


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

haha, the issue with still living with parents is the lack of garage space, but I think once the cave get's finished up it's gunna be the best use of the small space I have available. unfortunately didn't get to do any work this weekend just gone so for the third week on a row it's still unfinished, not good


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

Your mini is awsome! I've got the same trouble (living with the parents) so I've got a 'man shelf' inbetween mums hair dye products and dads gardeners world magazines :wall:


----------

